# does my betta look fat



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if my fish is over weight check my pics please they are recent.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

You should just post the pictures here. It makes it easier on us. 

I think he is a bit overweight, I would cut down a little, or fast a whole day. Your decision. I don't think it's very bad though, so he seems fine.


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry I'm new to the form. next time I will post the pics in the thread.
Thanks for the response.
I will fast him for a day and see what happens.
how do i get my profile pic to show when I post ?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

It should be somewhere in your own profile settings. 

I think, at the very very very upper left or lower left corners, it says User CP. I think that's it. Then you follow along.


----------

